# Lodging in Wheat



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a very good read on lodging in wheat and some preventive measures one can use, but several of the concepts can be applied to many of our "heading grasses".

High-Yield Wheat: Tips to Avoid Lodging | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We grow 100 bu. + irrigated wheat here most every year and we have some lodging problems, we apply by air a fungicide to the wheat , but with thick stands and keeping it wet under center pivots it will lodge in places.We harvest with 32' stripper heads and it makes it easier to harvest down irrigated wheat.You do need to choose the right wheat when planting under pivots ,to keep it from falling down. I have seen entire circles laying flat , in those cases it has wind damage also .The use of stripper heads it is easy to harvest compared to straight heads then you have to cut right off the ground and eat every bit of the plant, which does make for a slower harvest ,besides being harder on the machine. Good info mike !!


----------

